# ετερόφωτο



## Tsitsa (Jan 5, 2020)

Καλή χρονιά, φίλοι μου!
Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε στην απόδοση του όρου "ετερόφωτο" στο ακόλουθο απόσπασμα; 


"τελικά ποιος ψέγει το Χάος με τόση βεβαιότητα? Ο Δειλός. Αυτός βάζει μπροστά του τον αφορισμό και σαν Ετερόφωτο επιχαίρει για μάχες σίγουρα κερδισμένες."

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2020)

Γεια σου και καλή χρονιά!

Για ουράνια σώματα σαν τους πλανήτες και τους δορυφόρους τους θα έλεγα *non-luminous body*, ενώ για τον αυτόφωτο ήλιο θα έλεγα *self-luminous*.

Για *ετερόφωτο άτομο*, θα μπορούσες να πεις *someone basking in reflected glory*, όπως εδώ:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basking_in_reflected_glory

Δες εδώ και λίγα *basker(s) in reflected glory*:

https://www.google.com/search?clien...lected+glory"+OR+"baskers+in+reflected+glory"


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 9, 2020)

Είναι ωραία λέξη· όλως τυχαίως, χτες διάβαζα εδώ ότι με τη «γεωπολιτική αστάθεια σε Μέση Ανατολή και Ανατολική Μεσόγειο, το συναλλακτικά "ετερόφωτο" ελληνικό Χρηματιστήριο συνδέεται ακόμη περισσότερο με την πορεία των διεθνών αγορών».


----------



## Tsitsa (Jan 11, 2020)

Ευχαριστώ, Νίκο. Με βοήθησες επαρκώς.


----------

